# This just sucks...



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm obviously being punished for something at the moment 
Valour is back to his normal bouncy self which is great, but now it is Courage's turn to worry me.

Poor Courage has stopped eating and has bladder sludge :crying:

He has had fluid therapy and pain relief, if he doesn't pick up by tomorrow (I have everything needed for him at home) then he will have to be admitted to have a drip inserted 


So can I have more vibes sent my way please? They seemed to work for Valour so I thought it was worth a shot....


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sending vibes your way - hope the sub cu fluid does the trick. 

I think the buns were sent your way for a reason - if anyone can pull them through, then you can. But we know exactly how you feel. Our buns have the habit of doing that to us too. Never rains but it pours.

Hope things turn around quickly for you.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Would he drink water with a bit of cranberry juice (or apple) in? Tempts some of our buns to drink more. I'm sure you know all the tricks anyway though.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no....best of luck to Courage!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Would he drink water with a bit of cranberry juice (or apple) in? Tempts some of our buns to drink more. I'm sure you know all the tricks anyway though.


Tried that as well as pineapple juice, basically he won't touch anything unless I syringe it in 

This started around 10pm last night so it has been 7 hours since any input (apart from what I am syringing into him) or output 

My vet is popping over after surgery to check on him, we are reluctant to operate whilst he is in stasis but if it is the only thing that will help then he will get it.....


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I knew you'd be doing everything -you sound like you have a great vet there. I do hope he turns a corner, and picks up. You never quite know with buns do you?

Be strong Courage. You too Bernie.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

I love my vet, she is awesome 

I hate seeing my fluffs poorly, I've lost so many recently that I can't help just thinking the worse


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's horrible. I know. 

Hugs to both of you.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the little one. I am having problems with bunnies not eating too/


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sending lots of vibes for Courage. Hope he picks up soon, you've not had the best of luck recently. Must be something in the air, George is still on anti-b's as well for a UTI.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok this might sound stupid to some but I have a small smile on my face 

I have just caught Courage having a little drink by himself :thumbup: Ok I know it isn't nomming, but it is a start in the right direction hopefully 

My vet is happy for him to stay home tonight and then reassess tomorrow


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That's great. Let's hope he has a nibble or two soon as well.

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

We have some nomming :thumbup:
I just went to go give Courage another feed and as always I offered him a few nommy things, well he only decided to eat 2 dandilion leaves :thumbup:


























As you can see by his ears he still isn't right, but if he carries on eating then we can get the bladder sludge sorted and flushed through 

(Oh and please excuse the mess, when I have poorly fluffs only the basic housework gets done )


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad he is eating something, hope he keeps on improving, vibes coming your way 

*Heidi*


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

So glad Courage is living up to his name and improving. Sending him lots of healing vibes, and ((hugs)) for you! x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!Yeah!!!!!!

Great news. Hope he keeps up the munching.

We are often seen/heard "foraging" in the garden for yummy things at ridiculous hours, for a poorly bun. We are the only people round here who harvest our dandelion leaves, rather than weed them! Our neighbours are used to our strange ways.

Keep munching Courage!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, How did Courage get on today?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Hi, How did Courage get on today?


Thank you for asking 

He is eating well now, and he isn't hunched in pain (but then the pain relief will be sorting that lol).

So long as he continues to improve he will be going in on Monday to have his bladder flushed through to make sure all the sludge and any stones have cleared up and have his teeth checked out to make sure that his little eating blip hasn't given any spurs a chance to start :thumbup:

Hopefully once he is all cleaned out (so to speak) this won't be an ongoing problem, so yet again he is living up to his name especially as the vet was ready to admit him last night


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

great to hear that he is eating well today. 

I think that Courage is a really lucky bunny to have someone like you fighting with him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> great toh ear that he is eating well today.
> 
> I think that Courage is a really lucky bunny to have someone like you fighting with him.


Thank you


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

oh im so glad to get to the end of this thread to hear Courage is improving...fingers crossed he'll be back to his old self before you know it xx


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

He is called Courage for a reason 

Glad he is making progress hun x


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

sorry bernie only just seen this thread! so glad courage is eating again!!!:thumbup: will send some vibes anyway lol keep nomming courage


----------

